# Kleine Barsche ungeschuppt im Backofen garen?



## Seneca (21. Juni 2012)

Fange öfter Barsche um die 20cm. Und möchte diese gerne verwerten.
Muss ich sie denn Schuppen, wenn ich sie wie Forellen in Alufolie im Backofen garen möchte? Esse bei den Forellen auch nie die Haut mit, sondern "klappe" sie auf und esse das weiße gegarte Fleisch.

Alternativ:
Wenn ich die Barsche aus dem Fell ziehe und die beiden Filets an der Mittelgräte übrig bleiben, wie bereitet ihr diese zu? Dann die Mittelgräte rausschneiden oder den aus dem Fell gezogenen Fisch komplett braten?

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine?|wavey:


----------



## ehrwien (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kleine Barsche ungeschuppt im Backofen garen?*



Seneca schrieb:


> Alternativ:
> Wenn ich die Barsche aus dem Fell ziehe und die beiden Filets an der Mittelgräte übrig bleiben, wie bereitet ihr diese zu? Dann die Mittelgräte rausschneiden oder *den aus dem Fell gezogenen Fisch komplett braten!*


|wavey:


----------



## namycasch (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kleine Barsche ungeschuppt im Backofen garen?*

Petri.

Wie du schon beschrieben hast, wäre das filetieren eine Verschwendung.

Genau wie die Forelle, den Fischsäubern, würzen, evtl. mit Krätern versehen, in Alufolie und ab auf den Grill oder Backofen.

Guten Appetit.

Petri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kleine Barsche ungeschuppt im Backofen garen?*

Zwei Dinge machen dabei das Leben leichter bzw. den Fisch besser.

Mit einem scharfen Messer beidseitig an der Rückenflosse entlang etwas einschneiden, kann man die Haut besser abziehen.

Vor allem auch innen (Bauchhöhle) würzen, durch Haut und Schuppen gehen weder Salz, Pfeffer noch ander Gewürze oder Kräuter ans Fleisch.

Alternative:
Einlegen in Lake wie vor dem Räuchern..
Dabei weniger Salz verwenden oder kürzer einlegen..


----------



## Seneca (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kleine Barsche ungeschuppt im Backofen garen?*



namycasch schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Wie du schon beschrieben hast, wäre das filetieren eine Verschwendung.
> 
> ...



Petri,
also im Ganzen und engeschuppt lassen vbei der Variante oder?#6



@Thomas9904:
Ok. Also Du meinst: Erst aus dem Fell hauen und dann die beiden Filets, die an der Mittelgräte aneinander hängen, würzen und so wie sie sind in dne Backofen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kleine Barsche ungeschuppt im Backofen garen?*

Naja, hat alles Vor- und Nachteile:
An den Gräten gegarter Fisch ist schon ne tolle Sache, Du kannst auch Bäckchen oder Augen essen (sofern gewünscht) und hast unterm Strich weniger Arbeit beim zubereiten.

Beim ganzen Fisch dann verfahren wie oben von mir beschrieben..

Gerade Barsche (auch kleinere) kann man gut filetieren.
Ich würde dazu mit einem entsprechend stabilen Messer filetieren und ohne zu schuppen oder Haut abzuziehen einfach die Filets runterschneiden und danach wie gewohnt beim Filet die wegschneiden.

Viele Leute mögen aber gerade auch die Haut, wenn sie knusprig gebraten ist, dann eben vor dem filieren die Arbeit machen und den Barsch schuppen...

Es ginbt viele Wege, einen Barsch vom Wasser in den Magen zu befördern - falsch ist keiner, wenns am Ende schmeckt und man satt ist.

Die Frage ist meistens nur, wie kompliziert und umständlich macht man es sich...


----------



## faceman (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kleine Barsche ungeschuppt im Backofen garen?*

Ich zerlege meine Barsche immer so http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU, würze sie und wende sie in Mehl und brate sie mir in der Pfanne.


----------



## Grafzahl84 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kleine Barsche ungeschuppt im Backofen garen?*

Bei der im Video vorgestellten Methode wird mir gerade um die Brustflossen vorne relativ viel gutes Fleisch mit abgerissen, leider haben sie das innere der Haut ja nicht nochmal gezeigt, aber da dürfte noch n leckerer Happen drin stecken.

Bei Barschen kommts mir wirklich darauf an möglichst 100% des Nutzfleischs zu bekommen, habe erst letztens 3 ü 30 Barsche fürs Abendsessen filetiert, und nach dem Zubereiten und Braten reichte es gerade so für 2 Personen.


----------

